# The Royal Fresian Horse (simply amazing)



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What magnificent horses! Did you ever see the video of the riders rescuing horses from the floods in the Netherlands? That one makes me cry every time...


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Did you know that in some circles there is concern that the original Fresian type is being lost by breeding for a lighter animal more suited to Dressage then the original working type. If you compare photos of they are now lighter more streamlined and yes flashier then before they were "discovered"


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

spindledreams said:


> Did you know that in some circles there is concern that the original Fresian type is being lost by breeding for a lighter animal more suited to Dressage then the original working type. If you compare photos of they are now lighter more streamlined and yes flashier then before they were "discovered"


I believe that's always been done...or at least since the 1700's...that they breed_ some_ of them to be a lighter, more refined horse and keep some lines to be more the working horse, a purposeful aim I gather. They have many uses...that of a working animal as well as a riding horse. Here's something interesting about them:

Horse Breed Guide - Friesian Horse Breed Profile - Equitrekking



Fjm, I did not see that video. I've seen other videos of horse rescues but not that one.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I have never owned a horse in my life but I look for Friesan horse vids all the time! I only saw a few seconds of this one but I will watch it at home and I know I am going to enjoy it!
What beauties! If I ever won millions in a lottery I would go buy me a farm and the first thing I would do (ok after getting a 2nd poodle) would be to buy myself a Friesan! Poodlebeguiled, I would invite you over to show me the ropes!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

This one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_BLSHl3EXU The subtitles are not very good English, and the film is grainy, but it is immensely uplifting!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What gorgeous horses.....loved where the young colt was along side of the older horse and already showing that beautiful gait!!!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

This will be my next horse! I have everything all planned out, right down to her name and all! My horse of 23 yrs (he was 33yr old when he passed 2yrs ago) was the spitten image of a Friesian just a bit shorter and ligher weight. He was a solid black Morgan. The movie Lady Hawk was where I saw my first one, Goliath was breathtaking. Here in Michigan we have Black Dragon Farms and they raise gorgeous horses. I have to remember to breath whenever I am near one!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Life just isn't long enough to have all the dogs and all the horses I want! Someone had a video of a pretty young mare on our local facebook buy 'n sell, set to the ACDC tune "Thunderstruck" and I literally burst into tears every time I watched her. She was just so honest and earnest! Okay I'm a bona fide basket case, I know.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Horse lover, retired rider here. OMG they are beautiful!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

AngelAviary said:


> This will be my next horse! I have everything all planned out, right down to her name and all! My horse of 23 yrs (he was 33yr old when he passed 2yrs ago) was the spitten image of a Friesian just a bit shorter and ligher weight. He was a solid black Morgan. The movie Lady Hawk was where I saw my first one, Goliath was breathtaking. Here in Michigan we have Black Dragon Farms and they raise gorgeous horses. I have to remember to breath whenever I am near one!


OMG! The last horse I rode was a Morgan! That horse was probably as intelligent as a poodle and just as single minded!!! Some would say stubborn but that mare knew who she wanted on her back and it wasn't me!!!! Hahaha! She was totally devoted to her owner and would not take direction from me at all! It was actually pretty funny because she was not mean......she would just decide where she was going and went............. at full gallop, just trying to get rid of me!!!! LOL!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I sometimes go look at a youtube video of Frederik The Great, a majestic Friesan...google that and be amazed.

Oh, and the other horse I like is a Gypsy Van..do you know those?


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

RunChanter, yep the Gypsy Vanners are a close second in the horse buying venture for me! LOVE the colors!!!! Frederik is fantastic! Just unbelievable. Like he cant be real! 
MollyMuiMa: I just treasured my Morgan! He was a true ambassador for his breed. He was the most trustworthy horse I had ever been around. Children would walk under his stomach at the State Fair when we were down there showing. We (my friend on her Arab mare) and I would ride around the fairground bareback with halters and lead lines on. Anyone could ride him and show him, you just had to be able to sit on him and hang on. He knew what to do and would not need direction from his rider. We had lots of "fights" about that in the showring! He liked to do what he though was next. The worst he would do to a novice rider was not walk away from me. If they were not able to turn him and get him to walk away he would just turn back around and come right back to me. 
He gave lessons to a 10yr old and her 5yr old cousin. They won a walk trot/lead line class together! It was so precious to see him hold his head down low, right next to the 10yrs olds head as she walked him around the ring. I miss him every day and its been 2yrs hes been gone now.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Glad you mentioned the Gypsy Vanner. That is my fantasy horse. I shall have one that pulls a cart. The young poodles can run alongside and the old ones can ride in the cart with me. Bonus that the Vanners are not too tall so I can reach to brush them myself. Oh wait, it's a fantasy... I might have someone else do the grooming. Nah, I like that part. Sigh. Horses smell so good.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

What a great mental picture Charmed! I love it! And yes they do smell great!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Talking of smells........don't you just LOVE the smell of a freshly cleaned barn....there is something about the smell of clean fresh hay, to this day, I adore.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Finally....some time to get on computer...so busy lately with family matters and decorating.

Fjm...I loved your video. That was really an awful thing that happened but a pretty darn good ending if you ask me. It was quite moving to watch what the people did to save those animals. Just beautiful. Thanks for sharing.

Molly...I know what you mean about the smell of a nice, clean barn. One of my favorite, most comforting things to do was to go into the barn at night...a light on inside, horses munching their hay (such a nice, contented sound) and scooping up a pile of horsey poo...not a bad smell. And there might be nice, fresh saw dust in there from earlier in the day. I'd brush them while they ate and the sounds, smells, just being around them was wonderful. Later in life I had two Arabian mares. They're an awesome breed. I like Morgans too very much. But anyhow, these Fresians are very cool I'd say. Let's face it, once a horse crazy girl, always a horse crazy girl. I sure miss mine.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Molly: Yes one of the best smells in the world. And I don't know if you horse people noticed that horses smell different. All the blankets in the barn smelled different. 
I always stop and smell the bags of hay we sell at the store for the small animals. It sure brings back the memories! 
Poodlebeguiled: One of my best friends had a fantastic Arab mare. Her name was Jamie and she was my horses "girlfriend". they were so bonded it was hard to show one and leave the other in the barn. My horse would scream like a stallion when "his" mare left him behind. I too remember many a night staying late to brush and just hold my face in Midas's mane and talk with him while he ate! I boarded him so could not stay all night but I would of if I could have. Isnt if funny how people who think and like the same things always find each other? Birds (Molly!) and now our love of horses! Great minds think alike I always say!


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

I love horses too, I have 2 minis


----------

